
Uber launches "Uber Works," aimed at connecting workers with businesses - braythwayt
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-uber-workers-chicago/uber-launches-app-aimed-at-connecting-workers-with-businesses-idUKKBN1WI0BN
======
braythwayt
The name has a highly unfortunate similarity to "WeWork," but it's actually
Uber moving into the temporary shift work space.

